# Solved: New to BitLocker / almost bald at this point :)



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello TSG family!

I have started to use BitLocker on all of our staff and faculty laptops. What should be happening is that when BitLocker has been started, it should send the recovery keys to the AD, however I have come across some issues along the way. Somehow I was able to make 1 computer complete the process but I have not been successful with any other computers. 

The main issue I have come across is I get an error (Access is Denied) but I am an admin even though that shouldn't matter for this process (or does it...) So let start with this one first.

Error is: 

Failed to backup TPM Owner Authorization information to Active Directory Domain Services.
Errorcode: 0x80070005

All computers are Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit
Server is Windows 2012 R2

Thoughts?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Bitlocker is a full disk encryption method, TPM is an authentication method, 
Have you read all of this?
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj131725.aspx

and this?
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd875529(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, it was on. I ended up going into the BIOS and did a TPM Clear which seemed to have fixed the 70005 error.

And now all on it's own the AD is now receiving the bitlocker keys... because someone didn't put the bitlocker policy live to all of our OUs... :facepalm:


----------

